
The Suicide Prevention Hotline is pinned to the top of r/cryptocurrency - gatsby
https://www.reddit.com/r/CryptoCurrency/
======
ohiovr
Never a bad time to tell someone they are loved or would be missed. Just
putting this out there.

------
tyingq
Oy. Who wouldn't have understood the inherent risk? Bet big, sure...if you're
up to it, but don't bet the mortgage.

------
davidgerard
It's not pinned. It is, however, the post currently at the top, below the
pinned posts.

------
bjourne
Is the Bitcoin market tanking?

~~~
tyingq
Double digit percentage drops over several days. As to whether that's tanking
or normalizing...your call.

